# What To Do With Engine



## cowboy781 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi I have a Tecumseh 5 hp horizontal drive small engine. Does anyone have any ideas what I could do with it?


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

cowboy781 said:


> Hi I have a Tecumseh 5 hp horizontal drive small engine. Does anyone have any ideas what I could do with it?


Donate it to a museum?


----------



## river (Nov 23, 2008)

what kind of carburator is on that engine? I have an old one like that and was wondering if you can still buy carb kits for those old lauson carbs.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

river said:


> what kind of carburator is on that engine? I have an old one like that and was wondering if you can still buy carb kits for those old lauson carbs.


Depends on age. Tecumseh (Lauson) did use some other OEM carbs. years ago, but for their own mfg. carbs. you can still get all kits as far as I know. If it's an updraft carb. (such as on an H55) you're probably out of luck.

Take the engine spec. number, and plug it into

http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=tecumseh

Then look up the carburetor part number in the parts breakdown, and write it down.
Then plug that part number in where you put your spec. number, and it'll bring up a breakdown of your carb., and should list a rebuild kit near the bottom of the parts list.
Good luck...


----------

